# Odessey and Oracle vs. Days of Future Passed



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

These 2 classically influenced albums against each other though quite different. I would say Odessey and Oracle is to Baroque Pop as Days of Future Passed is to Romantic Pop. Anyways, we'll see how this poll goes. Odessey and Oracle was one of the most underrated albums ever during its day. Thanks to Amazon reviews, we find out how good that album is nowadays. I will have to think about it for a little while.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Days of Future Passed is a great album but Odessey and Oracle I think is one of the best ever, if only for 'Hung Up On A Dream'.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Schubussy said:


> Days of Future Passed is a great album but Odessey and Oracle I think is one of the best ever, if only for 'Hung Up On A Dream'.


Yeah that's my favorite song on the cd as well.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Only 1 vote? Come on people.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Heh, I always hate terms like Baroque pop. Its like "omg, there's a harpsichord in this, therefore its baroque". Or like people that think the violin is a "classical" instrument o3o


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Heh, I always hate terms like Baroque pop. Its like "omg, there's a harpsichord in this, therefore its baroque". Or like people that think the violin is a "classical" instrument o3o


So which do you prefer? I decided I needed them equally. The Zombies had their one shining moment. Though you could say they were 1 year too late. Psychedelia was going away by 68 with the Beatles White Album coming out in favor of a more rockish sound.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Odessey and Oracle, easily.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

O & O, definitely. The arrangements are tasteful and low key whereas I find DoFP just a little bombastic in places. Both bands had a similar career trajectory up to that point - both were originally R & B groups that had just the one big hit and then coming back with a really radical and adventurous mellotron-driven sound after the pop world had largely given up them. Sadly, the results in terms of sales couldn't be more different. O & O is a real 'time in a bottle' album so more's the pity that it only become popular after the group split. I gather no less a figure than Al Kooper championed it in the States which may or may not have helped Time of the Season to be a posthumous hit but unfortunately neither the single or the album charted in the UK. So, it's the Zombies for me, but if O & O was pitched against In Search of the Lost Chord (my favourite MB album), the decision wouldn't be quite so easy.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a track by the Hollies, which I believe used the same arranger/orchestra as DOFP. Listen to it and see if you agree. Meanwhile, I'll research this...






LATER EDIT: I couldn't find any direct reference to who did the Hollies arrangement, but I suspect it was Peter Knight. The connection? The Moodys were signed to DERAM, a subsidiary of DECCA. Peter Knight did the conducting on DOFP. He also did work on "The Goon Show," which was associated with PARLOPHONE, which The Hollies were signed to. That's all I can come up with.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> So which do you prefer? I decided I needed them equally. The Zombies had their one shining moment. Though you could say they were 1 year too late. Psychedelia was going away by 68 with the Beatles White Album coming out in favor of a more rockish sound.


Neo - I don't know whether you know or not but recording of O & O started at Abbey Road not too long after the Beatles had wrapped up Sgt Pepper in spring 67 - CBS then held back on releasing O & O until the following year because they demanded a stereo mix and by the time this happened the band had already broken up. I for one have never thought of it as a very psychedelic album, despite the garish cover.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> Neo - I don't know whether you know or not but recording of O & O started at Abbey Road not too long after the Beatles had wrapped up Sgt Pepper in spring 67 - CBS then held back on releasing O & O until the following year because they demanded a stereo mix and by the time this happened the band had already broken up. I for one have never thought of it as a very psychedelic album, despite the garish cover.


Well psychedelic can mean so many things. I consider dreamy as a part of psychedelic music. The Zombies had that real chilled out sound. Hung Up on a Dream makes me want to flow down stream.  Psychedelic Pop imo.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I just love Rod Argent. Here's a great song:


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Odessey and Oracle easily. Days of Future Passed has a couple of great songs, but some weak orchestral interludes. A Question of Balance is a much better album for songwriting I think.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good Choice people


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Days of Future Past easily


----------

